# Gas Line Repair -- Weedeater Featherlite +



## robertshelly (May 16, 2008)

Hi all. I'm new here and have read previous posts on this subject to no avail. I'm trying to replace the gas line and filter in my weedeater and it seems the lines I purchased are too big to go through the holes. Yes, I have 2 sizes of lines (and 2 sizes of holes), and was told this was the gas line kit I needed. Is there some way to force the lines through the holes? Obviously, it has to be a very tight fit to keep the gas from leaking out so they are probably the correct lines. Any advise would be much appreciated. Thanks. Shelly


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Cut the ends at an angle and then you can work to thru the hole. Might want to go from the inside out so you can grab the cut end with pliers to pull it thru.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I cut the fuel line at a long angle as hankster suggested, however I then thread some fishing line through the hole into the tank, fish the line out and tie it around the tip of the fuel line you can then pull the line through the tank enough to get a hold on it with some pliers and pull it the rest of the waay through. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## parttime (Apr 18, 2006)

I also cut the angle, but I like to use a wire inside the gas line as a stiffner, the wire that is used on a bail of hay works great, good luck


----------



## 2mcgrath (Oct 10, 2003)

i had that problem with the same weedeater all the gas line i found was alittle bigger than the hole in the tank. so i just made the hole a little bigger and got it to go,because noway was it gonna go without doing that,like i say the hole was just to small for the line.you dont want to make it much bigger you still want a tight fit.


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

*********


----------



## Deathrite (May 21, 2009)

while this is an older thread i would like to add a little trick. spray the outside of the fuel line with an oil like wd-40. any oil like that will do. the line will slip through easily once started. granted starting it can be the issue. a small screwdriver can be used to push the tip in the hole. the oil will do the rest. also twisting the line as you push helps alot. 
i would only suggest this with NEW lines. old lines might not stand up to the twisting.


----------



## Growler (Jul 10, 2009)

Take the last 4-5 inches of the line you are going to put in and split lengthwise so you are left with about 1/2 to 2/3 of the hose...Pinch it together and feed it through the hole..Reach in and grab it with a pair of needle noses and then you can just gently pull it through from the inside and push it from the outside at the hole site....Takes about 90secs total...


----------

